# saturday double in rain



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i took my girl friend out to try to kill her first animal since she wanted to try it. first time i took her out i was able to call in some hens and a tom but not close enough. this morning we went out in the rain and right at sunrise a hen came by at 40 yards. next thing i know she is telling me she sees more turkeys coming and i told her to get the gun ready if she could. well she didn't get the gun ready and it was open woods between us and the jakes, and they came right to my call and stopped at 8 yards right in front of us, and we aren't in a blind. i had told her she had first shot if any legal bird came close enough for her 20ga, so my gun is still in my lap. the one jake starts to spook after awhile so i told her to get the gun up and shoot fast. as soon as she moves i grab my gun and get ready. well they end up spooking and so i take the shot at the jake running away and drop him.(i ain't that good at calling so can't let them get away!) she is a bit disappointed because she wasn't able to get the shot, and afraid that might have been her chance. i tell her it's still early (7am) and we still may have a chance. right on Que a tom gobbles on the next ridge over. i tag my bird and we make the walk toward the bird. i set up and do a couple calls and he hammers back, now in a little different spot. i tell her we need to move another 60 yards up hill to have a chance. we make the move set up and i call and 2 toms gobble about 100yds away. i wait and call again and they are getting closer so i tell her to turn around the tree and get the gun up. right after that we have 2 toms at 25 yards and the shotgun brought him down(i gave her my 12ga since i was done for the day.) two turkeys and done at 7:20am! she definetly got to feel the ups and downs and adrenaline rush from thunder chicken hunting.
her first ever kill was a 21lbs tom 10inch beard and 1 inch spurs.
deer head in pic was taken from this property last year. thought it added to a pic of wet birds! and i had to add a pic of my 2 girls.
thanks for reading.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on your turkeys! You two will remember that hunt for a long time. What county did you bag them?


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks,

they were knox county turkeys


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats on the turkeys, they have been on fire down in Pike county.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Good job, I wouldn't of let them run away either


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

im trying to do a 'turkey rug' with the girl freinds bird. here is what my idea is, haven't put it together or anything. have any of you done this before? i have to build the back feathers up, since it lays over the wing. i think it kinda needs to be in the shape of football (picture cutting the football in half and having the hump facing up). so i am thinking about using some foam and forming it to that shape and using some heavy duty staples to staple the under the feathers on the back to the foam so they aren't seen. just a little worried i didn't cut enough of the feathers off the back. and don't know how to do it without overlapping the wings a little bit over the tale because i don't want to show any wood underneath. hopefully will look good, and show all those colors on the back! give some opinions, i have never done anything like it so can't hurt my feelings, advice and opinions are good. i did make sure to cut all the meat out (fun to pick around those wing bones!haha) have it covered in borax now after apply salt to it on Saturday and Sunday. then my plan is to use some epoxy to keep it formed and also to cover up any meat i might have missed to keep bugs away just in case


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks neat... Maybe you can find a nerf football at Toys-R-Us or Wally World and cut it in half. Or maybe get a foam head from a wig shop or somewhere?


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

HUNTorFISH said:


> then my plan is to use some epoxy to keep it formed and also to cover up any meat i might have missed to keep bugs away just in case


Very cool mount. Please do not attempt to cover the meat with epoxy. This will not keep the bugs away. I suggest using borax to dehydrate the meat as much as possible. This will make for easier removal of any missed meat. I typically leave borax on my fans for at least 4 weeks. If you have a basement and a dehumidifier, set it right on top of it. This will increase the moisture pull. Remember time is your best friend when doing taxidermy. Good Luck. Post up a finished Pic!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> first ever kill was a 21lbs tom 10inch beard and 1 inch spurs.


Man she got spoiled for a 1st kill! Congrats to both of you...


----------

